# don't see this type of chainsaw injury very often......



## chuckwood (Jun 21, 2017)

http://www.chicagotribune.com/subur...ted-murder-charge-tl-0629-20170621-story.html


----------



## SeMoTony (Jun 22, 2017)

chuckwood said:


> http://www.chicagotribune.com/subur...ted-murder-charge-tl-0629-20170621-story.html


See who O'bummer let in?? to stay One drive w/o license in My state = drive no mo


----------



## bikemike (Jun 22, 2017)

Yeah buddy bet that guy won't mess with a married woman again. He deserves everything he got. Guess it could have been worse


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 23, 2017)

Let's see, married woman, angry, crazy husband? She must be "HOT". Because, there are a lot of really "HOT" women out there looking for a guy, and he picks this one? I don't think any body deserves to be slice and diced with a Stihl, but after the husband made it clear he wasn't happy, I'd be looking for a new Hotty.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 23, 2017)

Oh, I almost missed the quip at the end of the report, before the attacker took off, he "stuck him in the groin". He might be looking for a boy friend from here on out, won't be of any use to a girl friend.


----------



## bikemike (Jun 23, 2017)

rarefish383 said:


> Let's see, married woman, angry, crazy husband? She must be "HOT". Because, there are a lot of really "HOT" women out there looking for a guy, and he picks this one? I don't think any body deserves to be slice and diced with a Stihl, but after the husband made it clear he wasn't happy, I'd be looking for a new Hotty.


Ok would letting the husky loose on him be ok. With a stihl chain lol


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 23, 2017)

K


----------

